# R10 Mod?



## jp2765 (Sep 18, 2002)

I currently have a R10 TiVo Receiver. Is there any way I can mod this unit to connect to my home network and bypass P.O.T.S(plain old telephone service)? Either wired or wireless options will work for me. TIA!


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Look in the sale section in the "other" forum. I saw that the guy named Sonicos is reputable for doing PROM mods. YMMV That is the first step to accomplishing your goals. 

After that I believe you can hack with rbautch's Enhancement Script/Zipper. Search this forum.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

SteelersFan said:


> After that I believe you can hack with rbautch's Enhancement Script/Zipper. Search this forum.


Not just yet. Using a killhdinitrd'd kernel will not work on an R10. Keep an eye out for the next version of the Zipper, which will support a prom-modded R10.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Sonicos is also lurking here
send him a PM for details.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

rbautch said:


> Not just yet. Using a killhdinitrd'd kernel will not work on an R10. Keep an eye out for the next version of the Zipper, which will support a prom-modded R10.


Thanks for clarifying. Not having an R10, I wasn't sure.

BTW, after I saw that you had a prom mod'd R10, I figured you would include it in The Zipper eventually. You the man (Gunny too)!!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Gunny is so not the man anymore.

Well I'm still A man but not "the man"
Russ gets all the mad props I was just his Muse.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

rbautch said:


> Not just yet. Using a killhdinitrd'd kernel will not work on an R10. Keep an eye out for the next version of the Zipper, which will support a prom-modded R10.


Captain Pedantic here. 

It's not actually true that a killhdinitrd'd kernel won't work on an R10. It's that a normal series 2 kernel won't work. If you had a series2.5 kernel that was killhdinitrd'd, it would boot fine on a prom-modded R10.

OK, so this is a silly distinction in some ways since there are no killhdinitrd'd s2.5 kernels that I'm aware of. But it is important for folks to be aware that no series2 kernel will work on any s2.5 Tivo.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

While in pedantic mode, might as well counter that... the bypass used for killhdinitrd does not work for 2.5 kernels (thus the difficulty in hacking). On the other hand, a plain old killinitrd DOES work on the 2.5 kernel, when a prom mod is in place.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

BTUx9 said:


> While in pedantic mode, might as well counter that... the bypass used for killhdinitrd does not work for 2.5 kernels (thus the difficulty in hacking). On the other hand, a plain old killinitrd DOES work on the 2.5 kernel, when a prom mod is in place.


Rightright, it's again a semantics game. In theory there might be an S2.5 kernel that killhdinitrd works with, but as the killhdinitrd exploit isn't enough to make an S2.5 hackable, there's no point in trying. But anyway in theory if such a kernel existed, it ought to run fine on a PROM-modded S2.5.

Since the only actual existing killhdinitrd'd kernels are S2 kernels, then necessarily only S2 units can run using a killhdinitrd'd kernel. 

I'm dizzy now.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

This is fun.


----------

